# Omega cal 1337



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone know who is servicing this Omega Calibre. With a genuine guarantee.?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

you could try @simon2 I hear he is good

oh...

:tongue:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Swiss Time Services still do the early quartz and hummer stuff I believe, but it isn't cheap. Some stuff has to go to Bienne now which makes it astronomically pricey.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Have a word with Greg at Woodland Technical or I can ask him for you.

Let me know?


----------

